# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Passenger’s terminal στο Δέλτα Φαλήρου !

## mastrokostas

Επανέρχεται πάλι το θέμα με την νέα κατασκευή λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων κρουαζιέρας στο Φαληρικό Δέλτα , όπως δημοσιεύετε στην Ημερήσια !

----------


## mastrokostas

Και η άμεση αντίδραση !

----------

